

What making the Front Page did for our mobile app - ggiaco
http://blog.getspiralapp.com/post/91163926357/our-experience-on-the-hacker-news-frontpage

======
minimaxir
The original post had 16 points
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972089))
and peaked only in the first hour, which means it likely descended quickly on
the front page.

There's a huge difference between hitting the front page and hitting the _top_
of the front page in terms of throughput. (speaking from experience)

~~~
ggiaco
Definitely makes sense. Have there been previous submissions analyzing the
relative impact of the top 10 positions? I imagine it's pretty steep, but not
quite as steep as for say, Google search results, since people are clicking
through multiple submissions.

As a habitual reader of both front page and second page submissions, I was
surprised by how much traffic dropped off immediately after losing front page
status.

~~~
cschorn
I think the "unknown or expired link" effect is partly to blame here.

I hardly ever bother to try clicking through to page 2 except when there's
nothing interesting on the first page.

------
csbrooks
We have to go deeper... "What writing an article that made the front page
about making the front page did for our website." Karmaception!

